# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته های ریاضی با دیپلم تجربی

## golbargsima

درود
من رشته ی تجربی هستم.
فقط برای کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم.
اگر بخوام وارد یکی از رشته های گروه ریاضی بشم که توی رشته های ما نیست (مثل رشته ی مهندسی شیمی) چه قوانین و شرایطی دارد؟
تاثیر دروس نهایی چگونه اعمال می شود؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> درود
> من رشته ی تجربی هستم.
> فقط برای کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم.
> اگر بخوام وارد یکی از رشته های گروه ریاضی بشم که توی رشته های ما نیست (مثل رشته ی مهندسی شیمی) چه قوانین و شرایطی دارد؟
> تاثیر دروس نهایی چگونه اعمال می شود؟


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

خب حالا که برای تجربی ثبت نام کردین ، فقط می تونین از رشته های بدون آزمون دانشگاه های ( آزاد ، غیر انتفاعی ! ، پیام نور ) یک رشته رو انتخاب کنین

----------


## golbargsima

همین الان برای گروه ریاضی هم ثبت نام  کردم با این که تقریباً 50 دقیقه از ساعت 24 تاریخ 20 اسفند 94 گذشته است.
خدا را شکر این مهلت هم به من دادند  :Yahoo (100): 
به نظرم آخرین نفری هستم که توی کنکور 95 ثبت نام کردم  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا بفرمایید تاثیر دروس نهایی چگونه محاسبه می شود؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> همین الان برای گروه ریاضی هم ثبت نام  کردم با این که تقریباً 50 دقیقه از ساعت 24 تاریخ 20 اسفند 94 گذشته است.
> خدا را شکر این مهلت هم به من دادند 
> به نظرم آخرین نفری هستم که توی کنکور 95 ثبت نام کردم 
> حالا بفرمایید تاثیر دروس نهایی چگونه محاسبه می شود؟



حقیقتش هر کس میتونه داوطلب یک گروه اصلی باشه ..... یعنی فقط ریاضی یا فقط تجربی یا فقط انسانی ........ ولی در انتخاب زبان و هنر آزاده

ولی حالا بر فرض اینکه شما دیپلم تجربی داشتین و در گروه ریاضی شرکت کردین ، می تونین از جدول زیر نحوه محاسبه نمرات سال سوم رو پیدا کنین :

نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 94

----------


## golbargsima

من که الان دوتا ثبت نام کردم !
یعنی هم ریاضی هم تجربی، پس چی میشه؟ !! نه بندازنمون بیرون؟!

----------

